# MISC | How Does a Rail System Work



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rail System*














The Rail Transport is the best choice when it comes to the transportation of the goods from the livestock, agricultural and industrial regions to the ports and the storage facilities. Furthermore, it is way more cheaper than the freight trucks.

Though the first trains used massive steam locomotives, they use two kind of different fuels nowadays: Diesel and Electric Power. While the Diesel Locomotives are driven by internal combustion engines, the Electric Locomotives use external sources such as the Third Rail...















...or the Catenaries with the overhead wire...















...also, other sources like batteries inside the trains. The whole train or “Rolling Stock” is divided into two groups: one consists on the Locomotives, while the other one consists in the passenger trains and wagons of the freight trains. While the Passenger Trains vary between 3 and 10 cars, the Freight Trains can carry miles of wagons: 














The train is sustained by the Chassis (or Bogie), guided by the rails. Depending on the type of train and the amount of use that it has, they usually use Two Rails for the normal traffic within the cities, Four Rails where two Inter-City
trains are added, and One Rail where there’s no intense use:



































At the same time, the tracks are supported by the Sleepers, placed on a bed of Ballast, usually made by cracked stone:
















In some places, trains need to be guided from one track to another. For that purpose, they use the Railroad Switch:
















Depending on the country, there’s a wide variety of distances between the rails, called Track Gauge. Most of the Railways in the world use the Standard Gauge of 1435 mm. And in order to control the Railway traffic, there’s the Signalling, from block signals to automatic devices and personnel of the Railway. The Signalling tells the trains whether they can advance or not:
























Depending on the country, there’s a wide variety of distances between the rails, called Track Gauge. Most of the Railways in the world use the Standard Gauge of 1435 mm. And in order to control the Railway traffic, there’s the Signalling, from block signals to automatic devices and personnel of the Railway. The Signalling tells the trains whether they can advance or not. Appart from completely change the new industrial world, the Railways became a clear symbol of progress for those who built it. The Railways finished their routes on epic Central Stations, often built with magnificent architectural styles to show that progress. Every region in the world had the chance to give these stations its own style. Since its boom in the 19th Century, the Railways evolved very fast. The tramways and the subways were born from them and the cities grew exponentially, as well as the new connection between the towns on the countrysides and the cities. The Railways were and still are one of the most important creations of the History of the Humanity.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Full Documentary on HD on the Rail System:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

This is like a mini Wikipedia article... Very Good , It should be pinned to the section.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Much appreciated! :colgate:

That would be (really) great. If that happens, I would add more info. By the way, two more documentaries on the way, in the proper sections next week: Bus & Cars, and Ships & Airplanes.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

EMArg, the third picture of the catenary , which line is this (I assume somewhere in Buenos Aires)?
Thanks.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Indeed, the Roca Line on Buenos Aires (very close to the Constitución Railway Station).


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

I see. I asked because the style of catenary looked very familiar, and after a quick search, sure enough I found out this line was electrified starting in 1981 by Japanese firms led by Marubeni Corporation, as a turnkey project which was then handed over to the railway after completion. I also found out that electrification will be extended with start of construction last year on sections Avellaneda~Quilmes and Claypole~Bosques, also done by Marubeni.

Once again, thanks for the info.


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

> The train is sustained by the Chassis (or Bogie)


Not to nitpick, but a chassis is not a bogie. A Chassis is the frame on which the body of a vehicle is mounted. A Bogie (not on pacers) is the frame the axles are mounted on which in turn is attached to the chassis by a pivot.
In effect the chassis, (where one exists) is the backbone or main load bearing assembly giving the vehicle its strength and stiffness. A bogie allows the axles to swivel independently of the vehicle, permitting long wagons to move along curved track.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------

